# De-gas coffee for v60



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Obviously know the rule of thumb for resting beans for expresso, but how long would you normally de gas for coffee beans for, if you are wanting to drink filter- v60?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wait for as long as it takes from dropping through the letterbox, to taking it into the kitchen & grinding it.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Haha, same as MWJB.

Personally I have no issues drinking it as soon as I get it.

I've never seen detriment from drinking it soon, unlike espresso. If anything, it's interesting seeing how the flavour develops over time.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I wait for as long as it takes from dropping through the letterbox, to taking it into the kitchen & grinding it.


 Good to know 😂 but is a rule of thumb for it? Or is it preference


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just to throw another opinion out there, I've got a Tanzanian washed in at the moment that's been a bit tricky to extract, with brews draining too quickly despite grinding finer. As this has de-gassed a bit more, the solubility has gone up a bit.

My answer then is: it depends on the bean and the roast level.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> Good to know 😂 but is a rule of thumb for it? Or is it preference


 It may improve with a bit of resting (I don't drink the whole bag in the first morning), but if you brew consistently, it won't be significantly worse from the off.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I Typically rest them 14-21 days, as I found that I prefer my coffee with that long resting time.

my home roast I typically rest 7-14 days, but mostly because I suck at predicting when I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> Obviously know the rule of thumb for resting beans for expresso, but how long would you normally de gas for coffee beans for, if you are wanting to drink filter- v60?


 Brewing degasses the coffee. That's the bloom effect.

Personally I rotate home roasted beans daily - at the moment I'm averaging 9 days post roast before brewing which seems to work well. But you can brew literally straight off the roaster but at least an overnight resting improves things.

There's no rule. The roaster you purchased from should be able to give guidance on when they expect the peak to be for their beans.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

jaffro said:


> I've never seen detriment from drinking it soon, unlike espresso. If anything, it's interesting seeing how the flavour develops over time.





Step21 said:


> Personally I rotate home roasted beans daily - at the moment I'm averaging 9 days post roast before brewing which seems to work well. But you can brew literally straight off the roaster but at least an overnight resting improves things.





MWJB said:


> It may improve with a bit of resting (I don't drink the whole bag in the first morning), but if you brew consistently, it won't be significantly worse from the off.


 I'm some combination of these three. I tend to get coffee delivered such that it's ~7 days off roast by time it arrives and I'm ready to drink it, but I also don't object to brewed methods 2-3 days after roast, and I'd also say the changing of flavours between 2-14 days is noticeable and that it's best towards the end of that spectrum. So, I guess the balance of that advice is I say to wait 5-7 days but use straight away if you want 😛


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> I'm some combination of these three. I tend to get coffee delivered such that it's ~7 days off roast by time it arrives and I'm ready to drink it, but I also don't object to brewed methods 2-3 days after roast, and I'd also say the changing of flavours between 2-14 days is noticeable and that it's best towards the end of that spectrum. So, I guess the balance of that advice is I say to wait 5-7 days but use straight away if you want 😛


 Ok cool, nah cause I got some on their 7th today from roast, but haven't opened yet.. always wondered what was best for filter


----------



## Duy Ngao Du (Jun 16, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Obviously know the rule of thumb for resting beans for expresso, but how long would you normally de gas for coffee beans for, if you are wanting to drink filter- v60?


 The Filter V60 like the Vietnamese Coffee filter, so as my experience, 7-10 days after roasting is the best - the amount of co2 is not too much. But if you wanna to make espresso, 15-20days after roasting is the best!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

The subjectivity of the topic has always thrown confusion into the ring for me. For example as above, some people wait 20 days. I've seen other people say that after 3 weeks coffee has already lost it's flavour!

Also interesting with roast levels. I've read from a few people that they think lighter roasts require longer resting times. Then of course we have the method (v60 vs espresso etc).

I'm currently into the process of switching to V60 from bean to cup so interesting that the consensus is that you can use them pretty much right away.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Degassing is less of an issue for pour over than for espresso where an ungassed bean will create problems. Brewing pour over with very fresh beans will result in a bigger bloom as the CO2 escapes - it will not affect the brew. Beans don't loose their flavour after three weeks either. There is a gradual loss of the more subtle taste elements as the beans age.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Degassing is less of an issue for pour over than for espresso where an ungassed bean will create problems. Brewing pour over with very fresh beans will result in a bigger bloom as the CO2 escapes - it will not affect the brew. Beans don't loose their flavour after three weeks either. There is a gradual loss of the more subtle taste elements as the beans age.


 But it very much depends on temperature, space, light, time, oxidation and humidity. So we cannot actually make a rule that works in all sorts of scenarios. In approximately two months a dark roasted in a confined space and controllable environment loose 1% of its mass, lighter loss 0,2-0,3%. A faster roast degass faster than a slower, this means that if you use a something like an Ikawa that would reach it's optimal storage quicker than a thpical roast on something like a Bullet where you typically roast for longer. But the aromas/chemical compounds in the coffee is very much the same as roasting lengths don't seem to matter much.

You can also degass you bean by simply grinding them and let them sit for up to specific time. Patrick Rolff did this in his brewers Cup routine with good results. A thing that is actually backed by science and can be useful with very freshly roasted coffee.

The problem with fresh is that you might not get enough C02 out in a bloom, in that short time frame we typically bloom, and is much harder to work with a super fresh roast and get a propped brew out of. With such a fresh I would always advise to grind and let the grind sit for 5-60min this will make it allot more controllable especially with darker roasts.


----------

